# If only I had the money..........



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 23, 2019)

https://www.mecum.com/auctions/las-vegas-motorcycle-2019/lots/


----------



## cuinrearview (Jan 23, 2019)

That vfr400 looks fun


----------



## Deleted member 150358 (Jan 23, 2019)

Not to mention the Vincent's just wow!


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 23, 2019)

Check out the 1968 Honda S90 on the first page (Lot F54).

I had that same exact bike back in the day. It was identical to the one in the picture. If I had any clue it would fetch $6000.00 to $8000.00, I wouldn't have run the snot out of it.


----------



## Little Al (Jan 24, 2019)

After many years of road & GP racing the whole bundle suffer om the the same 2 problems 1, if you let go of "em"they fall over on you 2, you ride"em" in the rain you get wet no matter if you pay $50 or $150,000 in Europe they would command some eye watering prices no idea on the US as I thought the market as toward Harley or at east Harley power


----------



## cuinrearview (Jan 24, 2019)

Little Al said:


> Harley power


Oxy-moron


----------

